# Παπαγάλοι > Διατροφή >  Πού μπορώ να βρω κεχρί σε κλαράκια;

## vaggos

Το θέμα διασπάστηκε απο εδώ:
Το κοκατιλάκι μου
Μαρία



Άρχισε να τρώει, φαίνεται να του αρέσουν πολύ τα αντίδια.

Αυτό που μπορώ να το βρω;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Άρχισε να τρώει, φαίνεται να του αρέσουν πολύ τα αντίδια.
> 
> Αυτό που μπορώ να το βρω;


Βαγγέλη τα περισσότερα πετ έχουν κεχρί.

----------


## vaggos

Τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου σε 3 καταστήματα δεν είχε... Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω στο κέντρο.

----------


## vassilis29

Παιδιά η έυρεση αυτού του είδους κεχρί είναι λιγάκι δύσκολη.
Εγώ έψαξα σε αρκετά πετ σοπ της θεσσαλονικής και δεν βρήκα. 
Μου ειπαν οτι παραγγέλνουν στις εταιρείες και δεν τους στέλνουν. Δεν βρήκα πουθενά πάντως.

----------


## arkas

Φιλε Βαγγελη στο κεντρο( της Αθηνας) θα βρεις 100%. Ειχε παρει το ματι μου αρκετα κλαρακια ιταλικου κεχριου μαζι( 8 νομιζω) της Vitakraft και κοστιζαν 4Ε. Εγω ολα τα πετ σοπ που επισκεπτομαι κατα καιρους εχουν ιταλικο κεχρι σε αφθονια.

----------


## vagelis76

Βαγγέλη αν πάρεις από το κέντρο της Αθήνας,πάρε μόνο αν είναι συσκευασμένο διαφορετικά το μόνο που θα κάνεις είναι να μεταφέρεις ένα σωρό ασθένειες στο σπίτι και το μικρό σου....έτσι όπως είναι το τζαμπί κρατάει πολύ ευκολα σκόνη και όχι μόνο.....
Εγώ εδώ κάτω βρήκα στην έκθεση που είχε γίνει στο Ηράκλειο αλλα τελικά μόνο ο σκουφάτος μου κάναρος το τρώει,ο άλλος ούτε κάν να πάιξει μαζί του....

----------


## arkas

Εννοειται παντα συσκευασμενο αλλα δεν εχω δει και ποτε χυμα ιταλικο κεχρι. Δεν πρεπει να υπαρχει.

----------


## alkisti

εγω εχω δει σε σακουλα αλλα μονο τα σπορακια δηλ, οχι σε τσαμπι !

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Τουλάχιστον στην περιοχή μου σε 3 καταστήματα δεν είχε... Μάλλον θα πρέπει να κοιτάξω στο κέντρο.


Αν δεν βρεις να σου πάρω και να σου στείλω εγώ .

----------


## margie

Και την περιοχή μου, στον Κολωνό, έχει. Αν σε βολεύει η περιοχή σου στέλνω διεύθυνση.
Από το κέντρο δεν ψωνίζω, κάνω σαμποτάζ!  :Happy:

----------


## vaggos

Σας ευχαριστώ θα ρίξω καμιά ματιά και στο κέντρο μιας και θα περάσω και μετά βλέπουμε.

----------


## Βαγγέλης

Παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα από ***************

----------


## Windsa

...στο κέντρο της Αθήνας (στη Αθηνάς) εγω παίρνω ιταλικό κεχρί Prestige Premium (11-12 κλαδακια) σε τιμή 4 ευρώ.

----------


## alexandr0s

Βαγγέλη, έχει και εδώ στο Μαρούσι στο pet-shop που ψωνίζω..το μαγαζί βρίσκεται πάνω στην Κηφισίας, μετά την Αττική οδό.

----------


## Max-arbou

Το βρηκα κι εγω σε αλυσιδα πετ σοπ στο Ιλιον...τιμη δεν κοιταξα καθολου ομως...απλα επεσε το ματι μου εκει...αν ενδιαφερετε κανεις ας μου στειλει να του πω το ονομα μην φανει ως δαφημιση...  ::

----------


## vaggos

Ευχαριστώ βρήκα στην Αθηνάς σε ένα γωνιακό.

----------


## Dante

και αναρωτιώμουν που θα βρω!! είναι δυσεύρετα τα άτιμα!

----------


## Georgia_io

Βαγγελη το link δεν λειτουργει:




> Παρήγγειλα πρόσφατα από **********



Θεσσαλονικη που μπορουμε να βρουμε;;

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Βαγγελη το link δεν λειτουργει:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Θεσσαλονικη που μπορουμε να βρουμε;;


Σου έστειλα πμ.

----------


## makis3519

> Σου έστειλα πμ.


Κωνσταντίνε αν μπορείς στείλε και σε μένα γιατί απο κει που παίρνω δεν μου αρέσει η ποιότητα και μόλις χτές ανακάλυψα ότι το κόκκινο που μου έδινε ο ένας υπάλληλος είναι παρλαμέντο και όχι κεχρί το οποίο δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι...

----------


## jk21

λινκ με ονοματα επιχειρησεων παιδια ειπαμε ,μονο μεσω πμ .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Κωνσταντίνε αν μπορείς στείλε και σε μένα γιατί απο κει που παίρνω δεν μου αρέσει η ποιότητα και μόλις χτές ανακάλυψα ότι το κόκκινο που μου έδινε ο ένας υπάλληλος είναι παρλαμέντο και όχι κεχρί το οποίο δεν έχω ιδέα τι είναι...


Έχεις πμ.

----------


## vicky_ath

Παιδια σχεδον ολα τα πετ στη Θεσ/νικη εχουν κεχρι σε τσαμπακια!Αν θελετε ρωτηστε με σε πμ να σας πω συγκεκριμενα τοπικα μαγαζια σε διαφορες γειτονιες!!

----------


## PAIANAS

Μια άλλη λύση (που μας γλυτώνει από τα τρεξίματα ) και βολεύει πολύ όσους μένουν επαρχία κι έχουν περιορισμένες επιλογές (κυρίως ποικιλίας και ποιότητας),είναι και τα  e-shops του χώρου με τιμές πολλές φορές καλύτερες των πετ σόπς...Εμπιστευθείτε τα 
*Απαραίτητη διευκρίνηση ..δεν έχω σχέση με τέτοιου είδους επιχειρήσεις .

----------


## George20

Εγώ στην περιοχή μου έχει μονο ενα Pet shop  και το πουλαει σε  κουτι συσκεβασμένο απο Ιταλια , και ειναι 6 κλοναρια ! Περιοχή περιστερι οποιος ενδιαφερετε  :Big Grin:

----------


## irene

Και στο Αιγάλεω από 2 πετ-σοπ που ψωνίζω εγώ,έχουν.Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι στείλε μου πμ να σου πω που είναι.

----------


## ramiro

αυτο ειναι κεχρι;;;
το εχω βρει στην καλλιθέα



Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Dream Syndicate

*Ναι κεχρί είναι.*

----------

